# anyone here build crossovers for home speakers?



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

I have a budget project that i want to start, but I can't seem to find the crossovers to work, and the closest ones are the dayton super expensive three ways.

Tweeter: Vifa D26Nc 6ohm


Midrange: TBD, but probably an inexpensive dayton aluminum 5" or vifa 7" 8ohm regardless


Woofer: here is where I want to do something crazy. I have two JL 10W0 subs from high school that I just can't part with, but I don't think they can compete with the Idmax that is currently in my car. I would really like to use these to put a little thump in the music without using my sub. 8ohm again


Tweeter: 3.5k and up

mid100-150)-3.5k

woofer (100-150) and under

If i can get the crossovers cheaply, then I am basically looking at the price of wood and a couple of sub $20 mids that would blow away alot of more expensive systems.

I would love it if someone could build them for me, but even if i could be directed which parts to buy and build it myself that would be OK. 

thanks!


----------



## Rob K (Apr 28, 2009)

For your first DIY set I suggest building a pre-designed set. There are tons of designs out there from $100-2500. Check out the DIY section of HTGuide, there's good info there. Also check out the DIY builds posted at the Parts Express site (Project Showcase). I'm sure any of Zaph's speakers would be great, Zaph Audio. I'm either doing the ZRT or the SR71. Also look at any sets using the Dayton RS drivers.


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I second the notion of going with a proven design. If you've never built anything before, its a lot of work. the assembly's the easy part. designing a crossover correctly is not for the faint of heart.

i've built 2 zaph designs (both of his 3" designs for TB and HiVi) and one Curt design (FCR TriTrix speakers). I've been playing with speaker stuff for a while and still feel more comfortable with other designs. Not to mention that I lack the proper test tools to design correctly.


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok, well I will keep that in mind. I guess I could just get some drivers with some good overlap and find a passive that would work well with both.


----------

